# Toxic Plants



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

*The following is a partial list of the dangerous types of plants (common names). Please note this list is not all-inclusive.*
Amarylis-bulbs
Angel Trumpet-all
Autumn crocus-bulbs
Azalea-all
Bittersweet-leaves and fruit
Black locust-bark, green growth, and seeds from Robinia
Boxwood-all
Buckthorn-all
Buttercup (Ranunculus)-all top growth
Caladium-all
Chinaberry-berries, flowers and leaves
Chinese Lantern-all
Chrysanthemum-all
Corydalis species-top growth and corms
Creeping Charlie-all
Daffodil-bulbs
Daphne species and other heath family shrubs-all
Death camas-bulbs
Delphinium-all
Dicentra (bleeding heart)-top growth and corms
Dieffenbachia-all
Digitalis_see foxglove
Eggplant-green growth and sprouts
Elephant ear plant
English ivy-berries and leaves
Foxglove-leaf and seeds
Geranium-all
Gladiolus-all
Ground cherry-green growth and sprouts
Holly-all
Horse beans-seeds
Horse chestnut-flower, sprout and seeds
Hyacinth-bulbs
Hydrangea-all
Iris-all
Jerusalem cherry-leaf and unripe fruit
Jimsonweed (Datura)-all
Jonquil-bulbs
Larkspur-flowers and seeds
Lily of the valley-all
Loco weed-seeds
Lupine-seeds
May apple (Podophyllum)-roots
Mistletoe-all
Monkshood (Aconitum)-all
Mushrooms-all of certain types
Narcissus-all
Nightshade (Solanum species)-all
Oleander (Nerium species)-all
Peony-roots
Philodendron-all
Poinsettia-leaves
Pokeweed (Phytolacca)-roots
Potato-sprouts, vines, unripe tubers
Privet-all
Rosary pea (Abus precatorius)-seed/pea
Rhododendron-all
Rhubarb-roots and leaves
Star of Bethlehem-bulbs
Tomato-green growth and sprouts
Trumpet lily-all
Tulip-bulbs
Vinca vine-all
Wandering Jew-leaf
Wisteria-seeds
Yew (Taxus)-all

For more information on these plants and the signs associated with ingestion of these plants, please visit www.aspca.org/apcc.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

*List of Non-Toxic Plants (A-L)*
This list contains plants that have not been reported as having systemic effects on animals or as having intense effects on the gastrointestinal tract. Any plant material ingested by an animal (as when dogs and cats ingest yard grass) may produce signs of vomiting, depression, or diarrhea. These signs are generally mild and self-limiting and often do not require any treatment. Please note that the information contained in our plant lists is not meant to be all-inclusive, but rather a compilation of the most frequently encountered plants. 

A
Achira
Acorn squash
African violet
Algaroba
Aluminum plant
Alumroot
American rubber
Anthericum comosum
Antirrhinum multiflorum
Arabian gentian
Aregelia
Artillery plant
Aspidium falcatum
Aubepine
Autumn olive
B 
Bachelors buttons 
Ball fern 
Bamboo 
Bamboo palm 
Bamboo vine 
Banana 
Banana squash 
Begonia species 
Belmore sentry palm 
Big shellbark hickory 
Bitter pecan 
Bitternut 
Black haw 
Black hawthorn 
Blaspheme vine 
Bloodleaf 
Blooming sally 
Bluebottle 
Blue bead 
Blue daisy 
Blue echeveria 
Blue-dicks 
Blue-eyed daisy 
Blunt leaf peperomia 
Blushing bromeliad 
Bold sword fern 
Boston fern 
Bottlebrush 
Bottle Palm 
Brazilian orchid 
Bride's bonnet 
Bristly greenbrier 
Broom hickory 
Brodiaea pulchella 
Butterfly ginger 
Butterfly iris 
Bullbrier 
Bur gourd 
Burro's tail 
Buttercup squash 
Butterfly squash
C 
Caeroba 
Calathea insignis 
Calthea lancifolia 
California pitcher plant 
Callistemon bradyandrus 
Callistemon viminalis 
Callistemon citrinus 
Calochortus nuttalli 
Camellia 
Canada hemlock 
Canary date palm 
Candle plant 
Candycorn plant 
Canna lily 
Cantebury-bell 
Cape jasmine 
Cape primrose 
Carob 
Carob tree 
Caroba 
Carobinha 
Carolina hemlock 
Carrion flower 
Carrot flower 
Carrot fern 
Casaba melon 
Cast Iron plant 
Cat brier 
Cat ear 
Cattleya labiata 
Celosia globosa 
Celosia plumosa 
Celosia spicata 
Chamaedorean 
Chaparral 
Chenille plant 
Chestnut 
Chicken-gizzard 
Chickens and hens 
Chin-lao-shu 
China aster 
China root 
Chinese plumbago 
Chlorophytum 
Chlorophytum bechetii 
Chocolate soldier 
Christmas dagger 
Christmas palm 
Christmas orchid 
Cinnamon 
Cinquefoil 
Cirrhopetalum 
Clearweed 
Cliff brake 
Cocks comb 
Cocktail orchid 
Collinia elegans 
Color-band 
Columnar 
Common camellia 
Common catbrier 
Common garden canna 
Common greenbrier 
Common snapdragon 
Common staghorn fern 
Confederate jasmine 
Coolwort 
Copperlead 
Copper rose 
Coralardisia 
Coral bells 
Coralberry 
Cornflower 
Crape myrtle 
Crataegus phaenopyrum 
Crataegus spp. 
Creeping charlie 
Creeping gloxinia 
Creeping mahonia 
Creeping pilea 
Creeping rubus 
Creeping zinnia 
Crepe myrtle 
Crimson bottlebush 
Crimson cup 
Crisped feather fern 
Crossandra 
Cucumber 
Cushon aloe 
Cushion moss 
Cyrtudeira reptans
D 
Dainty 
Dainty rabbits-foot fern 
Dallas fern 
Dancing doll orchid 
Davallia bullata mariessi 
Davallia trichomanoides 
Desert trumpet 
Dichelostemma 
Dichorisandra reginae 
Dinteranthus vanzylii 
Duffii fern 
Duffy fern 
Dwarf date palm 
Dwarf feather fern 
Dwarf palm 
Dwarf Rose-Stripe Star 
Dwarf royal palm 
Dwarf whitman fern
E 
Earth star 
Easter cattleya 
Easter daisy 
Easter lily cactus 
Easter orchid 
Edible banana 
Elephant-Ear Begonia 
Emerald ripple peperomia 
English hawthorn 
Epidendrum atropurpeum 
Epidendrum ibaguense 
Epidendrum 
Episcia spp.
F 
False aralia 
Fairy fountain 
Fan tufted palm 
Feather fern 
Feathered amaranth 
Fiery reed orchid 
Fig leaf gourd 
Figleaf palm 
Fingernail plant 
Fire weed 
Fish tail fern 
Flame african violet 
Flame of the woods 
Flame violet 
Florida butter-fly orchid 
Fluffy ruffles 
Forster sentry palm 
Fortunes palm 
Freckle face 
Friendship plant 
Frosty
G 
Garden marigold 
Garden snapdragon 
German violet 
Gherkins 
Ghost leafless orchid 
Ghost plant 
Giant aster 
Giant holly fern 
Giant white inch plant 
Gibasis geniculata 
Globe thistle 
Gloxinia 
Gold bloom 
Gold-fish plant 
Golden bells 
Golden lace orchid 
Golden shower orchid 
Good luck palm 
Grape hyacinth 
Grape Ivy 
Great willow herb 
Green ripple peperomia 
Greenbrier
H 
Hagbrier 
Hardy baby tears 
Hardy gloxinia 
Haws 
Haws apple 
Haworthia 
Hawthorn 
Hedgehog gourd 
Hellfetter 
Hemlock tree 
Hen and chickens fern 
Hens and chickens 
Hickory 
Hindu rope plant 
Holligold 
Holly fern 
Hollyhock 
Honey locust 
Honey plant 
Honeydew melons 
Honeysuckle fuchsia 
Hookera pulchella 
Horse brier 
Hoya carnosa 'exotica' 
Hoya carnosa 'krinkle' 
Hoya carnosa 'variegata' 
Hoya 'Mauna Loa' 
Hubbard squash 
Hypocyrta spp.
I 
Ice plant 
Imbricata sword fern 
Irish moss 
Iron cross begonia 
Iron tree 
Ivy peperomia 
Ivy-leaf peperomia
J 
Jackson brier 
Jacob's ladder 
Japanese aralia 
Japanese holly fern 
Japanese moss 
Japanese pittosporum 
Jasmine 
Jewel orchid 
Joseph's coat 
Jungle geranium
K 
Kaempferis 
Kahali ginger 
Kenilworth ivy 
Kentia palm 
Kenya palm 
Kenya violet 
Kharoub 
King nut 
King of the forest 
King and queen fern 
Kuang-yen- pa-hsieh
L 
Lace flower vine 
Lace orchid 
Ladies ear drops 
Lady lou 
Lady palm 
Lagerstroemia indica 
Lance Pleumele 
Large 
Lady Palm 
Laurel-leaved greenbrier 
Leather peperomia 
Leng-fen tu'an 
Leopard lily 
Leopard orchid 
Lesser snapdragon 
Lily of the valley orchid 
Linden 
Lipstick plant 
Little zebra plant 
Little fantasy peperomia 
Living rock cactus 
Living stones 
Locust pods 
Lou-lang-t'ou 
Luther


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

*List of Non-Toxic Plants (M-Z)*
M 
Madagascar jasmine 
Magnolia bush 
Mahonia aquifolium 
Malabar gourd 
Malaysian dracaema 
Manila palm 
Mapleleaf begonia 
Maranta 
Marbled fingernail 
Mariposa lily 
Maroon 
Mary-bud 
Measles plant 
Melons 
Metallic peperomia 
Metallic leaf begonia 
Mexican firecracker 
Mexican rosettes 
Mexican snowballs 
Miniature date palm 
Minature fish tail 
Minature maranta 
Minature marble plant 
Mistletoe cactus 
Mockernut hickory 
Mosaic plant 
Mosiac vase 
Moss agate 
Moss campion 
Moss fern 
Moss phlox 
Moss rose 
Mossy campion 
Mother fern 
Mother spleenwort 
Mother of pearl 
Mountain camellia 
Mountain grape 
Mulberry bush greenbrier 
Mulberry tree 
Musa paradisiaca 
Muscari armeniacum 
Muscari spp. 
Muskmellon
N 
Narrow leafed pleomele 
Natal plum 
Neanthe bella palm 
Nematanthus spp. 
Neanthebella 
Neoregelia 
Nephrolepsis 
Nerve plant 
New silver and bronze 
Night blooming cereus
O 
Odontoglossum spp. 
Old man cactus 
Old world orchid 
Orange star 
Oregon grape 
Ossifragi vase
P 
Paddys wig 
Painted lady 
Palm lily 
Pampus grass 
Panamiga 
Pansy orchid 
Paradise palm 
Parlor palm 
Parlor plant 
Parsley fern 
Peace begonia 
Peacock plant 
Pearl plant 
Pearly dots 
Peperomia hederifolia 
Peperomia peltifolia 
Peperomia rotundifolia 
Peperomia sandersii 
Pepper face 
Persian violet 
Pheasant plant 
Piggy back plant 
Pigmy date palm 
Pignut 
Pignut hickory 
Pilea microphylla 
Pilea mucosa 
Pink Brocade 
Pink Pearl 
Pink polka dot plant 
Pink starlite 
Pirliteiro 
Pitaya 
Plantanus orientalis 
Plantanus occidentalis 
Platinum peperomia 
Platycerium alicicorne 
Plumbago larpentiae 
Plush plant 
Polka dot plant 
Polystichum falcatum 
Pony tail 
Porcelain flower 
Pot marigold 
Prairie lily 
Prairie snowball 
Prayer plant 
Prickly bottlebrush 
Prostrate coleus 
Purple baby tears 
Purple passion vine 
Purple waffle plant 
Purpleosier willow
Q 
Queen's spiderwort 
Queencup 
Queens spiderwort 
Queensland arrowroot
R 
Rabbits foot fern 
Rainbow orchid 
Red african violet 
Red berried greenbrier 
Red edge peperomia 
Red hawthorne 
Red palm lily 
Red veined prayer 
Reed palm 
Resurrection lily 
Rex begonia 
Rhynchophorum 
Ribbon plant (Chlorophytum comosum) 
Roosevelt fern 
Royal velvet plant 
Rubber plant, baby 
Russian olive
S 
Saffron spike zebra 
Saint Bernards lily 
Sand lily 
Sand verbena 
Satin pellionia 
Sawbrier 
Scabious 
Scarborough lily 
Scarlet orchid 
Scarlet sage 
Sego lily 
Shagbark hickory 
Shan ku'ei-lai 
Shellbark hickory 
Shiny leaf smilax 
Shrimp cactus 
Silver bell 
Silver berry 
Silver heart 
Silver-leaf peperomia 
Silver nerve plant 
Silver pink vine 
Silver star 
Silver table fern 
Silver tree anamiga 
Slender deutzia 
Small fruited hickory 
Smilax tamnoides vas 
Speckled wood lily 
Spice orchid 
Spider ivy 
Spider plant 
Spotted laurel 
Squarenut 
Squirrels foot fern 
Star jasmine 
Star lily 
Star plant 
Star tulip 
Star window plant 
Strawberry 
Striped blushing 
Sugar pods 
Sulfur flower 
Summer hyacinth 
Swedish ivy 
Sweetheart hoya 
Sweetheart peperomia 
Sweet william 
Sword fern
T 
Tahitian bridal veil 
Tailed orchid 
Tall feather fern 
Tall mahonia 
Teasel gourd 
Texas sage 
Thea japonica 
Thimble cactus 
Thorn apple (Carateagus oxyacanth) 
Ti hu-ling 
Tiger orchid 
Toad spotted cactus 
Torch lily 
Tous-les-mois 
Trailing peperomia 
Tree cactus 
Tree gloxinia 
Tropical moss 
True cantalope 
Tu fu-ling 
Tulip poplar 
Tulip tree 
Turban squash 
Turf lily
U 
Umbrella plant 
Urbinia agavoides 
Usambara violet
V 
Variegated laurel 
Variegated oval leaf peperomia 
Variegated philodendron leaf 
Variegated wandering jew 
Variegated wax plant 
Velvet plant 
Venus fly trap 
Verona fern 
Verona lace fern 
Vining peperomia 
Violet slipper gloxinia
W 
Waffle plant 
Walking anthericum 
Washington hawthorn 
Water hickory 
Watermelon begonia 
Watermelon peperomia 
Watermelon pilea 
Wax plant 
Wax rosette 
Weeping bottlebrush 
Weeping sergeant hemlock 
Weisdornbluten 
West indian gherkin 
Western sword 
White ginger 
White edged swedish ivy 
White heart hickory 
Whitman fern 
Wild buckwheat 
Wild buckwheat 
Wild hyacinth 
Wild lantana 
Wild sarsaparilla 
Wild strawberry 
Willow herb 
Windmill palm 
Winter cattleya 
Withered snapdragon 
Woolflower
Y 
Yellow bloodleaf 
Yellow-flowered gourd 
Yerba linda
Z 
Zebra haworthia 
Zebra plant 
Zinnia sp. 
Zucchini squash


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

*Ten Tips for a Poison-Safe Household*
1. Be aware of the plants you have in your house and in your pet's yard. The ingestion of azalea, oleander, mistletoe, sago palm, Easter lily, or yew plant material, by an animal, could be fatal.
2. When cleaning your house, never allow your pet access to the area where cleaning agents are used or stored. Cleaning agents have a variety of properties. Some may only cause a mild stomach upset, while others could cause severe burns of the tongue, mouth, and stomach.
3. When using rat or mouse baits, ant or roach traps, or snail and slug baits, place the products in areas that are inaccessible to your animals. Most baits contain sweet smelling inert ingredients, such as jelly, peanut butter, and sugars, which can be very attractive to your pet.
4. Never give your animal any medications unless under the direction of your veterinarian. Many medications that are used safely in humans can be deadly when used inappropriately. One extra strength acetaminophen tablet (500mg) can kill a seven-pound cat.
5. Keep all prescription and over the counter drugs out of your pets' reach, preferably in closed cabinets. Pain killers, cold medicines, anti-cancer drugs, antidepressants, vitamins, and diet pills are common examples of human medication that could be potentially lethal even in small dosages. One regular strength ibuprofen (200mg) could cause stomach ulcers in a ten-pound dog.
6. Never leave chocolates unattended. Approximately one-half ounce or less of baking chocolate per pound body weight can cause problems. Even small amounts can cause pancreatic problems.
7. Many common household items have been shown to be lethal in certain species. Miscellaneous items that are highly toxic even in low quantities include pennies (high concentration of zinc), mothballs (contain naphthalene or paradichlorobenzene. one or two balls can be life threatening in most species), potpourri oils, fabric softener sheets, automatic dish detergents (contain cationic detergents which could cause corrosive lesions), batteries (contain acids or alkali which can also cause corrosive lesions), homemade play dough (contains high quantity of salt), winter heat source agents like hand or foot warmers (contain high levels of iron), cigarettes, coffee grounds, and alcoholic drinks.
8. All automotive products such as oil, gasoline, and antifreeze, should be stored in areas away from pet access. As little as one teaspoon of antifreeze (ethylene glycol) can be deadly in a seven-pound cat and less than one tablespoon could be lethal to a 20-pound dog.
9. Before buying or using flea products on your pet or in your household, contact your veterinarian to discuss what types of flea products are recommended for your pet. Read ALL information before using a product on your animals or in your home. Always follow label instructions. When a product is labeled "for use in dogs only" this means that the product should NEVER be applied to cats. Also, when using a fogger or a house spray, make sure to remove all pets from the area for the time period specified on the container. If you are uncertain about the usage of any product, contact the manufacturer or your veterinarian to clarify the directions BEFORE use of the product.
10. When treating your lawn or garden with fertilizers, herbicides, or insecticides, always keep your animals away from the area until the area dries completely. Discuss usage of products with the manufacturer of the products to be used. Always store such products in an area that will ensure no possible pet exposure. 

These helpful tips were compiled by: Jill A. Richardson, DVM. Veterinary Poison Information Specialist ASPCA National Animal Poison Control Center 1717 Philo Road, Suite #36 Urbana, IL 61801 (217) 337-5030


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

*What To Do For A Poisoned Animal*​
Be Prepared for a Poison Emergency: Your animal may become poisoned in spite of your best efforts to secure your home. Because of this, we urge you to be prepared. Your animal companion should regularly be seen by a local veterinarian to maintain overall health. 

Know your vet's procedures for emergency situations, especially ones that occur after usual business hours. Keep phone numbers for the veterinarian, the ASPCA Animal Poison Control Center, and a local emergency veterinary service in a convenient location. 

Poison Safety Kit: Keep a pet safety kit on hand for emergencies. Such a kit should contain: 

-A fresh bottle of hydrogen peroxide 3% (USP) 
-Can of soft dog or cat food, as appropriate. 
-Turkey baster, bulb syringe or large medical syringe. 
-Saline eye solution to flush out eye contaminants. 
-Artificial tear gel to lubricate eyes after flushing. 
-Mild grease-cutting dishwashing liquid for the animal after skin contamination. 
-Rubber gloves. 
-Forceps to remove stingers. 
-Muzzle. An excited animal may harm you. 
-Pet carrier.

Call the ASPCA Animal Poison Control Center: (888) 426-4435
A $50 consultation fee may apply. When you call the center, be ready to provide:

Your name, address and telephone number. 
Information concerning the exposure (the amount of agent, the time since exposure, etc.). For various reasons, it is important to know exactly what poison the animal was exposed to. Have the product container/packaging available for reference. 
The species, breed, age, sex, weight and number of animals involved. 
The symptoms your animal(s) is(are) experiencing


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

I just glanced at the Lists, And I Never knew there were so many plants that would hurt the Pups or the Cats, Thank you for sharing, Is there A list of plants for Cage birds in A Aviery type setting.?? Just wondering.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

james dilley said:


> I just glanced at the Lists, And I Never knew there were so many plants that would hurt the Pups or the Cats, Thank you for sharing, Is there A list of plants for Cage birds in A Aviery type setting.?? Just wondering.


James-I don't know of any list for birds offhand, but if you find one let me know. I'd be glad to have it posted here.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Bumping so we don't lose this when we get pruned.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Sarah, did we have a discussion at one point about common human foods that are poisonous/dangerous for dogs??? I can't find it! Chocolate is pretty common knowledge but I just got something again about grapes and raisins and for some reason onions stick in my mind and avocado????? It seems like the discussion wasn't that long ago but... Hang on, I have an idea! Nope! Still couldn't find it. I remember talking about part of an avocado being poisonous but they also have foods with avocado so it probably wasn't the whole thing? Maybe it got pruned. Rot!


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Maybe it was back when we lost all those posts. We haven't pruned much yet on this board. My pruning capabilities aren't working right now and Ross has 2 other boards. I'll see if I can't come up with something like that to add onto this thread tomorrow.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Thanks, Sarah! Here's a list I found on the web that includes all pets. I'm sure it is not inclusive and certainly not everything is poisonous to all pets but it was interesting. Thinking back, I suppose we've been lucky. One of our old dogs used to LOVE to pick grapes off the vine and the kids say that our current Pyr has done that too. He's up at the house now and can't get into the grapes. I suppose to be safe we'll keep him out of there or fence those off.

Foods Potentially Poisonous to Pets


The following foods may be dangerous to your pet:

* Alcoholic beverages
* Apple seeds
* Apricot pits
* Avocadosâtoxic to birds, mice, rabbits, horses, cattle, and dairy goats
* Cherry pits
* Candy (particularly chocolate, which is toxic to dogs, cats, and ferrets, and any 
candy containing the sweetener Xylitol)
* Coffee (grounds, beans, chocolate covered espresso beans)
* Grapes
* Hops (used in home beer brewing)
* Macadamia nuts
* Moldy foods
* Mushroom plants
* Mustard seeds
* Onions and onion powder
* Peach pits
* Potato leaves and stems (green parts)
* Raisins
* Rhubarb leaves
* Salt
* Tea (caffeine)
* Tomato leaves and stems (green parts)
* Walnuts
* Yeast dough

Sources: ASPCA Animal Poison Control Center, The Toronto Humane Society, and St. John's 
Poison Resource Center


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Looks like you've got it covered LSF!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

morning glory seeds can cause hallucinations


----------



## TrapperJimsWife (Jan 29, 2008)

can rhubarb leaves go safely into compost?


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Hmmm I have 5 of the poisionous plants on the list all over my yard plus grapes planted on my exercise pen fence. Never had an issue with anyone being poisoned, but then again, other than eating an occassional grape, they do not mess with them. Puppies may, but my eyes never leave them when they are not contained and I certainly would not let them munch on my flowers or play in my flower beds. Now, I do wonder about grapes though as grape seed extract is used in some high end kibbles- maybe if they ate a whole bunch? Raisins I could understand- especially in small dogs as drying the grapes concentrates the component that is harmful. But I am wondering if grapes is akin to garlic, a little is beneficial, a lot if harmful.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

One of my Labs used to eat grapes off the vine all the time. I wonder too about how much would be needed to affect them.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

TrapperJimsWife said:


> can rhubarb leaves go safely into compost?


I sure hope so, I put mine there.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Willowynd said:


> Now, I do wonder about grapes though as grape seed extract is used in some high end kibbles- maybe if they ate a whole bunch? Raisins I could understand- especially in small dogs as drying the grapes concentrates the component that is harmful. But I am wondering if grapes is akin to garlic, a little is beneficial, a lot if harmful.





longshadowfarms said:


> One of my Labs used to eat grapes off the vine all the time. I wonder too about how much would be needed to affect them.



I don't think the whole mechanism is understood. Some dogs eat a lot of grapes/raisins and are fine, others eat a few and have serious issues.


----------



## TrapperJimsWife (Jan 29, 2008)

we just got a new puppy ...he is chewing everything that sprouts! thanks for this list!


----------



## stockdogtta (Apr 12, 2008)

Here is a link to different chocolates and the levels of toxicity...the amount for different weights of dogs. Cocoa is really bad stuff for dogs...doesnt take much.

http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2007/10/pets/chocolate-chart-interactive.html

May be useful to someone with all the chocolate that is around during the holidays.


----------

